# Woher Dropouts fürs Tracer 2???



## 19chris84 (14. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute

Hab mir demletzt einen gut erhaltenen Tracer 2 Rahmen gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen woher ich Dropouts bekomme um den Rahmen auf 650b umzurüsten? Aktuell bin ich mit 26" noch sehr zufrieden und bleib auch dabei. Allerdings will ich für die Zukunft gewappnet sein.

Woher bekommt man die?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chris


----------



## Mission Control (31. Mai 2020)

Wäre ich auch sehr interessiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (31. Mai 2020)

Intense Europa hat die immer mal wieder im Replacement Part Shop.








						Dropout Kit (12x142mm/G1)
					

Dropout Kit (12x142mm/G1) Syntace Axle Only Models: - 2013 - 2015 Carbine 275  Kit Part Number: IT340787 Qty 1, Part Number: 130774 Dropout Forged Lt Syn 12x142mm  Qty 1, Part Number: 130775 Dropout Forged Rt Syn 12x142mm



					eu.intensecycles.com
				



Die sind als G1 275 Dropouts fürs Carbine 275 gelistet und nicht bei den Tracer 2 Ersatzteilen. Sind aber baugleich. Habe die gerade bestellt um meinen Tracer mit 26" Laufrädern flacher und tiefer zu bekommen. Sollten am Dienstag hier sein.
Falls Du nicht basteln willst brauchst Du auch noch den Bremsadapter.


----------



## Mission Control (3. Juni 2020)

Klasse! Danke


----------



## iRider (4. Juni 2020)

Fedex hat die natürlich vertrödelt und sie kamen erst gestern Abend. Sind nicht die klassisch CNC gefrästen Teile sondern sehen geschmiedet aus (also wahrscheinlich made in China/Taiwan). Passen ohne Probleme an den Rahmen.
Bin ein bisschen enttäuscht da ich für den Preis schon CNC erwartet hatte, aber naja.


----------

